# Chicken Mummy



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw this today and thought I'd share.



> Ever meet a mummy with great taste? Try this one! His pizza-crust "bandages" wrap around deli chicken, ham and cheese for a finger food that will be a Halloween hit!


Chicken Mummy Recipe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cute


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kind of like a mummy stromboli.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Somehow, I was not expecting an appetizer...
Looks tasty though.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx Haunti for posting it. I think I will make this for the Halloween Pokeno Party.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks haunti, that is too cute


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

nice one haunti,looks so cute and tasty too!


----------

